# Oh Sherri - by Robbie G (~BBW, ~WG)



## Robbie G. (Sep 11, 2010)

_~BBW, ~~WG_ - A long time girlfriend finally moves in

*Oh Sherri
By Robbie G​*
Two years ago Sherri moved in with me full time. We'd dated forever and her moving in seemed just right.

"Take care of her and feed her well," her mother told me.

I took care of her and feeding her was something I knew would be a treat. Sherri was a big girl. When we first met she weighed somewhere around the 280 lb. mark and by the time she moved in with me she was up to a very plump 348lbs.

Fearing that she might already be too fat, I made it clear that I adored her generous figure and that she could never be too fat for me. It was obvious that she liked to eat so I told her to enjoy and eat as she pleased. With a sense of relief, a man accepting her ample features and hardy appetite, she put on close to 20lbs. the first month she was there.

Family and friends couldn't help but to see her getting bigger and spreading wider. Once a friend of mine who hadn't seen Sherri for some time saw her get out of her car and walking towards us leaned over to me and said, "Holy smokes dude, your ol' lady's getting really big."

Sure enough she was gaining some serious weight but I loved it. She didn't mind either. The fact that she could eat whatever she pleased and never had to worry about getting too big was a dream come true. After years of dieting, losing weight was the last thing on her mind.

It didn't take very long before her laziness surfaced and her "closeted" eating habits were revealed. Avoiding any physical activity, she was very sedentary. A walk across the street would leave her winded and breathing heavily. Somehow, the thought of her being so out of shape was a turn on. I made sure to do most of the chores which probably made her even lazier.

Watching her eat was pure heaven. She could really put it away. Cleaning her plates of every morsel, she began to ask for seconds. I gave her more and larger portions and still she polished it all off effortlessly. She was eating twice as much as me just to feel satisfied. Growing into size 4X tops and size 28 dresses, stretch clothes were now a necessity and revealed just how big she had become. Literally bursting out of her dressy work clothes, zippers and buttons struggled to contain her. The relief that showed on her face after changing into her "comfort clothes" meant everything to me.

_More to follow._


----------



## Markt (Sep 13, 2010)

So far so good....


----------



## thebaffler (Sep 13, 2010)

_YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN GO-ONE!!!_

Sorry, couldn't resist . Every time I see this in the thread, all I hear in my head is Steve Perry.

This has an interesting start, but I reserve judgement until I see some more.


----------



## Leonard (Sep 22, 2010)

Love your stuff, Robbie G. Always have. Can't wait to read what comes next.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Sep 24, 2010)

Please, as I thought this work was completed, I'd love to see where things go for this couple, hopefully it will be upscale


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Robbie G. (Sep 24, 2010)

Mostly because she was now comfortable getting out of those way too confining clothes and she looked hot with anticipation. Supper was near.

We'd only been living together for something like six or seven months and an almost daily ritual had begun to happen. Sitting on the couch, in front of the TV, she'd wait for me to bring her supper. I'd cook her up something yummy and place the food in front of her. Flashing me that killer smile she'd dig right in. Long gone were the earlier days when she would shy away from a second helping, not wanting me to think of her as a pig or the fear of gaining weight. 

Seconds were the norm. "Can I have a little more." was my cue and I quickly returned with a second helping. The smile on her face as she eagerly dug in for round two was priceless. More often than not, finishing off the remaining slices of pork or roast beef or scooping out the last of the mashed potatoes and gravy right out of the pot. That was soooo special. I couldn't believe where she could put it all. The sight of her on the couch, legs apart, belly almost reaching the point where it would touch the cushion she sat on. Pot in one hand, the other ladeling more food into her mouth was erotic.

While I rarely ate dessert, Sherri loved to have something sweet after dinner. After eating so much supper I was almost certain she would have little room for dessert. I couldn't have been more mistaken. Leaning back in the couch her request was for ice cream. I'd give her a litre of her favourite stuff and with only the odd moan and groan she'd polish off the whole thing. Other times she could put a serious dent in a pie or cram one of those Sara Lee cakes like it was nothing. Of course this kind of gluttony was rewarded with a belly rub which usually ended up with her on the floor and me making love to her gently while in this oversfuffed condition.

Sherri was packing on the pounds like no tomorrow. It seemed that every time you looked at her she was stuffing something in her mouth. Her arms creased and folded, bulging like donuts. The fat was begining to hang over her elbows. Rolls of fat stacked up on her back. Her belly exploded out and down. Lower and fuller covering the tops of her thighs, inching downwards. Inner thigh fat hung beside her fleshy knees. Her walk had developed more sex appeal as leg fat would jiggle with every step. Every inch of her had grown and it showed magnificently.

Buying a new scale. I put it in our bedroom and surprised her with it one day after work.

"Wow, think this thing can handle all this?" Placing her hands on her hips and giving me one of those naughty grins.

"It's supposed to go up to 600lbs." I said

"600lbs.! You're not suggesting something are you?" smiling devilishly now.

"Nope. Not at all."

"Well I know I've put on some lately so I guess we shuld check it out. No?"

She stood on it slowly and the digital read out steadied in bright red.

"Holy shit!" she said covering her mouth with both hands starring at the numbers.

"That can't be."

Stepping off the scale then back on again, the numbers came back the same.

"Well I guess I put on more than a few pounds that's for sure. Look."

I leaned over to see the number and at first I couldn't believe it.

"Wow, those Sara Lee cakes have done a pretty good job haven't they?"

"That's for sure. Those and everything else I've stuffed in my mouth. I had no idea I'd put on so much weight. I'm not too fat am I?"

"No way baby. Not a chance. You look fantastic. I love it."

"Are you being honest? Really? I'm serious. 412lbs is alot. I mean I knew I was gaining weight but I never dreamed I'd get past the 400lb. mark. If you think I'm too fat I'll try and lose some weight." She looked uncertain.

"Nonsense. No way. Listen, as long as you're happy and comfortable I don't care how much you weigh. Look at me. I love you and this sexy body. Every pound of it."

"I love you Hun, but are you sure? I'm not blaming you or anyone else for me getting so big. I put the food in my mouth. I love to eat. You treat me like a queen and spoil me rotten. I'm in heaven. Sometimes I just can't stop eating."

"So what's your point? I love you just the way you are." I meant it too.

"My point is that I"m over a hundred pounds heavier than I was when we first met. I'm so big now at the rate I'm going I"ll be a waddling butterball in no time."

"Well I kinda like waddling butterballs, especially the one named Sherri."

She smiled back at me and we hugged each other for a while. Pressed together, my stirring manhood poking into the softness of her hanging lower belly. My hands falling short of reaching completely around her girth. Sensing my obvious arousal, she pulled away.

"I guess I'm gonna have to do something about that." She teased.

"But I was hoping for something to eat first. I"m starved."

Always hungry I marvelled. I responded to my cue once again.

"I've got burgers ready and I can whip up some poutine if you like?"

"Mmm, sounds good. Any chance getting bacon cheese burgers?"

"Absolutely. For you my dear, anything."

There was something about catering to Sherri's appetite. Giving her what she craved. How much she ate. More and more and more. 

"Anything else sweetie?"

"Just help me undo my bra so I can get into something more comfy."

Releasing the hooks that harnessed her breasts, I glance at the label as I pull it from her. 46 DDD. Had to admit, she had big tits. They were huge. A quick rub were it had left red marks on her rolls of fat just under her arms and I was off to BBQ.

In her usual spot on the couch, she sat wearing black tights and a loose pull over. I got turned on even more just looking at her sitting there. Her legs apart, her thighs so thick and that belly that flowed between and on top of them and even rolled over at her sides bulging, straining the very seams of those pants. Man oh man had that belly grown.

I"d made her four bacon cheese burgs. They looked pretty big and I wondered if maybe I'd over done it. At times I cooked a little too much for her, but like she'd said before; 'I'd rather there be too much than not enough'. Her appetite grew as her waistline did and it was taking more and more food to satisfy her.

I placed the burgers in front of her. Her eyes widened as she surveyed the meal before her.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Sep 28, 2010)

Please is there gonna be more to this story, I love how it's going so far, and also by sheer coincidence, I have a gf, also named sherry who topped 603 back in Aug. This continuing story could serve as inspiration for her.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## mr1311 (Sep 28, 2010)

Love your stories. You're one of the most talented WG writers I've ever read.
You are truly gifted!

I'll be looking forward to the next installment of this story.


----------



## Robbie G. (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you everyone who reads my stories. Your feedback is so appreciated. Now... back to some more writing. Oh yeah, and to the staff here as well, all you guys and girls are awesome.


----------



## Robbie G. (Oct 1, 2010)

"Four of 'em! You're not trying to fatten me up are ya?" With a wink she cracked a smile. She loved being waited on.

" Well, maybe just a little," I said smiling back at her.

" Then I'll blame you when I burst right out of these pants."

" Stop it. You're turning me on." 

While she went to work on the burgers. I went back to the kitchen to finish off the poutine. Checking in on her every couple of minutes, I was treated with a favourite of mine. Watching Sherri eat. It was so erotic. Two burgers were gobbled up as if she hadn't seen food for days. You never see a woman cram and shovel food into her mouth as she did. Man could she eat. Picking up the third burger, her pudgy hands and fat fingers and the deepening crease at her wrists were the pleasingly sexy results of overindulgence. Biting into the burger her eyes closed and it was obvious she was savouring the flavour as she chewed. When the third one disappeared she suddenly let out a loud belch. Although it wasn't very lady-like. I was happy that Sherri was comfortable doing that in my presence. Big girls eating big meals. Pigging out made you burp.

"Ah, that's much better. Now to finish this off."

Her legs may have opened a little wider and her belly spread a bit further but she continued. I gazed at her lovingly. The snapping me back to reality, she spoke with a mouthful of burger.

"How's my fries coming?"

I went to go check and a few minutes later brought them to her.

"Those burgers were fantastic," she said.

Leaning back, her arms at her sides, hands resting on top of her thighs. Her double chin was swallowing her neck and hid any signs of a jaw line spilled onto her upper chest. She looked positively stuffed. With some effort she leaned slightly forward and picked up a fork and dug into the cheesy fries and gravy. Twenty minutes later the plate was clean. Finally finished, she was so full she couldn't move and sat back.

"Oh my god am I stuffed babes. That was great."

Her reward was a much needed belly rub and afterward I was given the blow job of my life.

I suppose there are a lot of guys out there whose wives or girlfriends have gotten fat and weren't too happy about it. As for me, Sherri's ever climbing gains were great. I honestly feel sorry for the girls who have gained weight and were told they were fat and ugly and had to lose the weight or else. A couple of Sherris' closest friends who have witnessed her put on pound after pound and happily continue eating more and more of the foods someone as big as she should be avoiding altogether have asked her.

"What does he say about your weight." or " You're not having another one."

And she just tells them the truth. I love her that way and she can have all the seconds she wants. I've never told Sherri she had to gain weight. I've never forced her to eat anything she doesn't want to. True, I've spoiled her and maybe I have put a little more food on her plate at times. But it's something we both enjoy. Sherri likes to eat and that's fine by me. I love the sexy look of her fat rolls and bulging belly and all the stretch marks and cellulite. To deny a woman the pleasure of eating something only because if she does she might gain weight is absurd. I told Sherri right from the start. Eat what you want and as much as you want. You get more beautiful with every pound you gain. After telling this to her friends, she's told me a few of them have said she was so lucky and that they wished their men were more like hers.
And so the months past and Sherri, having " let herself go" ( as one co-worker had remarked ) continued getting bigger and bigger. At times wearing clothes that once fit and were now skin tight and looking to burst at the seams, she'd strike a pose for me and say," Do I look fat in these pants?"

What a doll Sherri was. She was getting so fat her expanding girth was presenting some new challenges. Taking them in stride, we both worked on making things as easy as possible. Bending over wasn't as easy as it used to be. Too much belly! I was only too happy to help out putting on shoes and tying them up. Retrieving clothes from her closets and helping with a zipper or bra since her fat laden arms no longer reached as far. Clothes that fit were becoming harder to find in Canada and trips to the USA for them in her size once every so often were now more frequent. Fitting into furniture, especially chairs, was next to impossible. Her butt was simply too wide and her weight exceeded every limit. Going out now required fore thought. We avoided any restaurants that had arms on their chairs. At home I bought an oversized kitchen chair and also reinforced the supports on our bed. Walking wasn't an issue just yet but she did as little as possible.


----------



## Lardibutts (Oct 3, 2010)

I really love your stuff - particularly the psychological accepting state achieved in the loving relationship: 
Gaining for love. So beautifully simple! 
Much more satisfying than resorting to deception - all the fiddly changing of labels in clothes, blaming faulty washing machine programs, tying to the bedstead or training as a force-feeding mad scientist.

The only objection I have is that your writing is so beautifully lifelike and authentic that the editors do not accept your posts as stories and hide your stuff away as essays in the Fine Art archive like this.


----------



## R.F.Burton (Oct 4, 2010)

I always look forward to your believable and well written stuff! Keep it up!


----------



## Robbie G. (Oct 11, 2010)

A lot of the extra poundage ended up settling on her lower half. Her legs seemingly doubled in size or at least looked that way. Her upper legs, her thighs were a visual feast of excess fat for me. Sagging from the insides of both thighs at the top were mounds of quivering fat. Further down was another fold and at the insides right at the knee was a third that had creased and folded over. The sexy protuberance hung downwards a good inch or two. No matter how far apart her feet were, her thighs stayed pressed together. It was no longer a waddle. Slowly shuffling one leg forward and then the other in short swinging steps she'd make her way. Watching her amble back to the couch once I wondered just how big around those thighs were. Without a doubt, some of the fattest thighs I'd ever seen.

By the time of our second anniversary of living together, Sherri had surpassed all, if any of my thoughts of how big she would get. At one point she was putting on almost 10 lbs. a month. When she past the 450lb. mark she was laid off from work. At first she was upset because she knew it was because she'd gotten so big. The next day however was a different story. She understood their position. She agreed that she was just too fat to work. She simply couldn't move around the office the way she used to. Besides, getting caught eating at her desk three times by her boss was the final blow.

If I'd spoiled Sherri before she was laid off, she really began to enjoy all the pampering and attention I gave her now. If it was at all possible, she got even lazier. At home every day, by the third day the snacking began and by the end of the first week off she was munching on something or another for practically the whole day. Our grocery bill skyrocketed.

The night of our anniversary we stayed at home. Going out was becoming more of a struggle. The bonus was what Sherri whispered to me, "This way I can have my cake or maybe two."

Since Sherri had been laid off she had gained quite a bit of weight. Her appetite was almost insatiable. Watching her eat was incredible. She could put it away like never before and I knew this night would be an all out super binge. Telling me to sit tight, she was going to change into something special. I asked her if she wanted some help but she said no stating it wouldn't be a surprise then wouldn't it.

Ten minutes later she came out wearing a two piece bikini. Just a glance of her standing in front of me gave me a raging "woodie". In a custom made white bikini, Sherri put her hands on her hips and said, "Now can I fill out a bikini or what?"

"Holy shit babe. Do you ever look hot! Come here and let me feel ya."

"Not yet. First things first. You wanna weigh me...see how fat I am?"

"You bet I do."

"Okay, lets do it."

As she slowly made her way towards the scale I couldn't take my eyes off her as I admired the yards of fleshy goodness, the rolls and bulges and the sexiness of my overfed princess.

Standing on the scale she waited a second and then asked, "Well, what's it say?"

"Holy smokes, are you ready?"

"Yes, tell me damn it."

"It says 537lbs. Can you believe it!" I was astonished.

"537lbs. Are you serious. Wow, am I fat or what. I never thought I'd get so big so fast. I've put on over 250lbs. since we've met. Maybe more. Look at all this blubber. I can't believe I've put on that much weight. I mean I knew I was puttin' it on but I had no idea I was over 500lbs."

Neither did I. In the two years spent together, Sherri had nearly doubled her weight. Looking at her in that bikini, those arms, those legs, that belly. There was so much fat every where. Was 537lbs. too much? Had she reached her max?

Then the door bell rang. She had ordered Chinese food. I went and paid the delivery guy and brought the four bags to the table in front of the couch. Sherri's spot. Four bags, I thought to myself, there must be enough food here to feed like six people. As I opened the bags and spread out the containers of rice, chicken balls, spare ribs, and fried veggies, beef and broccoli, egg rolls and more I could only smile. My big girl sure liked to eat.

Sherri came into the room and positioned herself at the couch then plopped down. The couch creaking under her. She spread even wider sitting. Her butt stuck out almost a foot behind her. Breasts shook and shimmied in the flimsy fabric and rested on her upper belly roll that was the size of a tire that completely surrounded her. Her lower belly pushed outwards further than I remembered and stopped just short of reaching her knees. She looked enormous. She looked hungry.


----------



## R.F.Burton (Oct 11, 2010)

Keep it going a little longer....how fat can you get her and still make it believable?


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, I'm totally into this story as well, and my gf, sherry I mentioned further up has also read it and is waiting for more. So please keep it going and going like the energizer bunny.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Robbie G. (Oct 16, 2010)

Then she said it. "Look at all this food."

"Yeah, there's quite a bit here alright, but my baby's a big girl."

"That eats too much."

"Which is fine by me."

"And you honestly don't mind having a 537 lb. girlfriend?"

"Nope. I love it."

"I'm not too fat?" she said.

"Not a chance," I replied, meaning it.

"I've got to tell you something, these past two years have been like a dream. Getting fatter never bothered me that much. I love eating. The feeling I get when I'm so full I can barely move is the greatest. Really. Even when I'm full I keep eating until I can't swallow another bite. As fat as I am now only makes me want to eat more and more. I actually want to get bigger. I want you to make me fatter. Feed me, take care of me, I love being fat.

"Sherri, you're my dream come true as well. I've always hoped you would grow nice and fat. Ever since I can remember I've wanted a fat girlfriend. I mean, when I saw you eat on our second date I knew you were the one. I could tell you liked to eat, but just coming out and asking a girl to gain weight isn't very gentlemanly. So when you started to gain weight I was thrilled. I just wasn't sure if you would let yourself put on so much weight. I mean when you past 400lbs., I thought I'd died and gone to heaven."

"That's pretty much when I realized there was no turning back. I knew you liked how fat I was and your cooking and second offerings were too good to resist."

"So now you're up to 537lbs. That's quite a bit."

"Yeah, to some I guess. But I was thinking, maybe by this time next year I might be another 100 or 200lbs. heavier. What do you think about that?"

I swallowed hard. Another 200lbs. She'd be over 700lbs. "I'm in if you are," I dared to say.

"Then lets eat."

I watched Sherri dig into the Chinese food. Plate full after plate full. She dove into the food gorging. Filling her plate for the fifth time, she now sat at the edge of the couch. Her legs were as far apart as possible. Her lower belly hung just past her knees. Her bikini bottoms had sunk into the soft mass of flesh disappearing.

"I've got to get these things off, can you help?"

I jumped to her request. "Okay, can you get up? 

Shaking her head, "No I can't. I'm too full."

With our hands together we counted. "On three okay?"

"One, two, three." With both hands I pulled and was able to get her to a standing position. Tugging at her skin tight, floss like bottoms I finally got them off her as she plopped back down again.

"That's much better. Thanks hun. Now to finish this off." Grabbing the last container half full of rice, she spooned the last of it down her gullet. Leaning back into the couch in a state I was seeing her in a lot of lately, she had done it again. Stuffed beyond the point of being full, she had surpassed her capacity once more stretching her belly achingly a little more.

Fifteen minutes later came a second wind and she asked for dessert. "Would you get the ice cream from the freezer?"

She didn't have to ask twice. Returning with an almost full tub of Very Cherry I came back to see Sherri waiting, appearing too full to even budge. I couldn't believe she had asked for dessert and wondered how she could possibly eat anymore.

"Sure you got room for this?" I asked.

She nodded then said," Will you feed me some?"

"Are you sure?"

"Feed me. Just a little more."

Spoonful after spoonful she ate. Moaning about being so full yet opening her mouth for more until it was finally finished.

"Oh Sherri, you're so beautiful.


----------



## Robbie G. (Oct 23, 2010)

With her ambition to get as fat as she could possibly get, Sherri began to eat like never before. I cooked her huge breakfasts and served her in bed. Boxes of donuts and pastries held her over until lunch. A couple of subs or a few burgers from B. K. or McDonalds stopped her rumbling belly at lunch. Tubs of potato salad or macaroni salad or a bag or two of chips and dip were afternoon snacks. By the time supper rolled around she would be "starving" and a full meal of meat, potato and gravy was eaten with the addition of cake, pie or some ice cream. Late night snacks included pizza and wings. Her latest favorite were the mammoth panzorottis from our local pizzeria. I was practically on a first name basis with the owner when I would call and order a selection from them.

Before I knew it, Sherri had gobbled up enough goodies and was inching close to the 600lb. mark. She was enormous to say the least. Looking at her one might find it hard to believe that someone could get that big or even let themselves get to such a size without being told to stop eating so much. 

Piling on the seventy or more pounds that rendered the scale useless, having passed its maximum capacity, also created a few more issues in the mobility department. The size of her belly and legs was where this stemmed from. Getting up from a sitting position required my help most of the time now. There was so much belly that literally surrounded her spilling over her thighs at the sides and the stretch marked protruding mass that was beyond her navel and hung past her knees that she couldn't muster up the strength to lift it all and stand up. Walking got progressively harder namely due to her thighs. Words can barely describe the layered bulges of jiggling fat that circled her legs and hung like rolls of meat at a deli. Each thigh was rung differently from the other making one obviously larger. Her left thigh measured 49 inches around and the right a pleasing 42 inches. The effort it took to swing a leg past the other was considerable. The wide arc of each step caused the fat to roll back and forth uncontrollably. The redness in her cheeks, the beads of perspiration on her forehead and some heavy breathing came quickly as she made the fifteen or so steps from her bed to the couch.

Expecting her to be somewhat disappointed by her limited mobility, she wasn't at all and seemed rather content or pleased at reaching this level of extreme fatness. So was I.

A completely renovated bathroom with a raised toilet and a shower with four heads, a hand-held wand, and a built in seat was installed. Washing her was a real treat. Lathering up her body and working my hands over and into every crease, fold and roll of fat was wild. Being rewarded with some oral sex while still in the shower was a bonus. As fat as Sherri had become, the fattest girl I'd ever dated, I felt so lucky she was mine.

With an appetite that seemed to be out of control, I gave into her wishes bringing her whatever it was she craved. Before she had finished on meal, she was asking me what I had planned for lunch or dinner. All she thought about was food and eating and more food and more eating. 

On one Saturday morning I was cooking pancakes and sausage for Sherri. On one platter were two stacks of pancakes smothered in butter and syrup. On another was a heaping pile of breakfast sausage. She loved those little sausages. It was a lot of food but I knew she would probably polish it off even if there was too much. That's just how she was. Lying in bed totally naked, all 600 pounds of her laid out for me to admire, she spread so wide. Cranking up her bed so to be in a sitting position, legs pushed open, belly pouring around her and her arms at her sides. I put the platters on the swing away table in front of her.

"How's my baby this morning? Ready for some breakfast?"

"Morning hun. Just feeling a little fat. Yeah, breakfast sounds good."

"You wouldn't mind feeding me would ya? It tastes better some how when all I have to do is open my mouth, chew and swallow."

"Yeah sure, love to. You know that."

I sat on the edge of the bed and began feeding her. It was so erotic. Fattened beyond both our dreams, here I was feeding a calorie-laden breakfast to a woman so fat she could barely move yet opened her mouth again and again silently waiting for more. Slowing down some, she would grunt and moan, signs that she was getting full.

"Oh boy, I'm getting so full."

"Only two pancakes and three, four, five sausages left." I reached to her belly and stroked it gingerly in a circular motion. She closed her eyes.

"That feels so good. It's so full. Mmm yes, don't stop. Oh yeah.Mmm okay, now feed me the rest."

"Are you sure babes?"

"Yeah, there's room in here, her hands holding her belly, somewhere."

Some how she managed to finish it off. Breathing a little heavier, the rise and fall of her belly caused wave-like ripples across its width. My eyes roamed over the sheer mass of fatness that was Sherri. With a belly full of food, the slight smile forming on her face gave the impression of someone pleasantly satisfied. She looked at me then at the empty plates.

"Am I a good girl?" she asked quietly in a sexy tone.

"Yes you are my sweet. Can I get you anything else?"


----------



## Lou Grant (Oct 24, 2010)

Bump after edit of additional chapters.


----------



## Robbie G. (Oct 29, 2010)

"Can I have a little chocolate milk. I've gotta wash all those pancakes down."

I brought back a litre of chocolate milk, put a straw in it and handed it to her. Sucking on it made her double chin quiver as she drew large gulps from the straw. In less time than it took me to get the milk she had drank the carton dry.

"Oh, oh my God am I ever full. I can't believe how much I just ate. Look at all this blubber. Have I turned into a pig or what?" she was enjoying this.

"Maybe just a little," I replied smiling back at her.

"A little, yeah right."

I guess she was right. Anyone who had eaten like Sherri just had could be called a pig. She had eaten so much.

"OK the Miss Piggy. Wanna go out to the couch?"

"Not right now. I'm gonna let breaky settle first." She closed her eyes and dozed off. I stood beside her for a moment thinking about all those breakfast calories turning into more yummy fat.

She awoke to the smell of lunch. From her bed she called. "Honey, is that bacon I smell?"

I went to her, "Yep, bacon. I'm makin' clubhouse sandwiches. How was your nap? You must've been tired."

"Oh good. I don't know why I'm so tired lately - and hungry too. Is it lunch time soon?"

I couldn't believe what she just said. Hungry? Lunch time? A smile came to my face once again. She hadn't gotten out of bed yet and here it was lunch time and she was hungry again. I made six clubhouse sandwiches.

"Want lunch in here or in the living room?" Giving her the option.

"In here is fine."

I brought in lunch and she asked if I would help her put on one of her dresses. I got the dress and put it over her head working it down her body while she sat up as best she could. The size 8X dress was snug around her arms and at the belly. The mere dimensions of her body made these dresses the most comfortable to wear.

How she could possibly be hungry was beyond me. She had eaten a breakfast that had left her full only hour earlier, but I'd given up wondering where she put it all. I simply gave her what she wanted, when she asked. Just like breakfast, lunch came on two plates. The six sandwiches cut in half looked like a lot of food, and it was. A thin woman might eat one sandwich. A hungry man might be able to eat two of 'em, but for my Sherri those six clubhouse sandwiches would be just right. I used to worry that maybe I had made too much and put too much on her plate, but it was a rare occasion when Sherri left anything. I know I've given her more than she's really needed in the past, and that's part of the reason she's so big, but her capacity grew as she did. The more she ate the more she wanted. It was erotic watching her eat.

It took over half a loaf of bread, a pound of bacon, a quarter pound each of turkey and ham and almost a whole jar of mayo to build those sandwiches. Sherri liked the mayo triple thick slathered on them. The sight of her licking her lips and the corners of her mouth where the mayo oozed out drove me wild. There must have been thousands of calories in those sandwiches. With four down and two to go I looked on at Sherri. The hem line at the bottom of her dress had risen up exposing the beach ball sized roll of her lower belly. Seeing that massive roll poking out from under that dress turned me on the same way an exposed midriff on a skinny girl turned other men on.

Finishing the colossal lunch like it was nothing more than a snack, I stood beside Sherri and reached under the dress feeling the softness of her belly. We looked deeply into each others eyes, both of us enjoying the moment.

"Well, did ya get filled up?"

"Uh hummm, that was delicious. Thanks so much hun."

"I've got to go to the market for a few things. Need anything before I go?"

"Is there any potato salad left? Some of that would be good."

More food?!! Boy she could eat. "I think so, hang on, I'll look." I came back with half a tub and a spoon and gave it to her.

Mmm, perfect. Thanks hun."


----------



## mr1311 (Oct 31, 2010)

You did an awesome job with this one too, Robbie!


----------



## Robbie G. (Dec 3, 2010)

"Okay, gotta go. I'll be about an hour. Want anything while I'm out?"

I always asked because she'd think about it for a second and then ask for a treat. In a naughty kind of "I know I shouldn't but" voice she asks for Krispy Kreme donuts. I just couldn't resist it. The look on her face when she asked me to buy her something really fattening was priceless. She knew she shouldn't really be eating donuts, but without the will power to resist, a man who'd bring her anything she asked for, and the rationale that at over 600lbs. already, eating donuts...well, what's a few more pounds gonna do.

I went shopping, got what I needed to make supper and stopped to get Sherri's treat. A dozen K.K. I was tempted to buy two dozen but thought better of it. The house was already loaded with enough fattening treats, of which Sherri's mother had once said to me.

"You'd best prepare yourself, keeping the cupboards this well stocked."

"What do you mean?" I asked playing dumb.

"All this food, I know my daughter, she'll eat everything in sight if you let her. I suppose you know that as well now too don't cha." looking me eye to eye. I stayed silent.

"Do me one thing, promise me, if you let her get so big she can't even move, marry her. Don't let her fatten up and leave her."

Long before I made that promise to her mom, I knew I would marry Sherri. She was one in a million. I'd never let her go.

I got home, put down the bags of groceries and went into see Sherri with her treat.

"Hey babes, how's it goin'?" gazing at my big beauty.

"Pretty good, you know, just laying here gettin' fatter." 

"Gettin' fatter are ya?" She loved hearing it almost as much as I loved saying it.

"Well this belly isn't getting any smaller that's for sure." She patted the sides of her belly for effect and it shook like jello underneath the thin fabric of her dress.

"Maybe I should save these for later." I held out the box of K.K.

"I don't think that would be wise." she challenged.

"Really, why's that?" I replied playing the game.

"Cause I need 'em now."

"In that case, here you go. They're so fresh they're still warm."

I put the box at her side within her reach and opened the lid. The aroma of fresh baked donuts filled the air. She turned her head downwards towards the glazed treats, her fat neck and chins pushing up against the one cheek. I noticed how much less her head now turned and how her eyes locked on the box of donuts as her arm lifted, fingers squeezed a treat from the box and the folds of fat that bulged from her arms as she opened her mouth accepting my offering. One bite, two bites and then stuffed inside with two fingers and it was gone. She chewed away and without looking reached for another. The look on her face was pure pleasure.

"Oh man these things are good. Want one?" she asked.

"No thanks. Don't want to ruin my appetite for supper."

"Then you realize these things are history." she said reaching for a third.

"I got 'em just for you sweetie."

"Definitely one of my weaknesses." She finished #3 and went for #4.

"And these little suckers are fattening too."

Cramming the fourth in her mouth after only taking one bite, her cheeks bulged and she reached for #5. I sat on the bed beside her, stroking her massive thigh and before she reached for #6 I leaned over her and kissed her shiny glazed lips as she chewed.

I continued fondling the soft fat of her thighs working my hands around the bulges and running my fingers into the many folds and creases. Up as far as I could, my hand disappearing under her belly roll and down to the deep crevice at her knee, cupping the warm flesh and then further down to her calves and fat swollen feet. Lost in a dream caressing the chunkiest of thighs, I was awoken by Sherri.

"You know something, you might have to get more of these."

I looked up at Sherri, then towards the now empty box.

"Finished already? That's a girl." I was amazed.

"You should know better than to leave me with a whole box of goodies. Next time you might have to get two. A dozen was just a tease."

"I was going to but I wasn't sure." I confessed.

"That I'd eat them all?" she toyed with me.

No I figured you probably would."

"Then what?"

"I wouldn't want you saying I was trying to fatten you up some more."

"Speaking of getting fatter, have you found a scale. I'm dying to know how much I weigh. It's been so long.


----------



## Robbie G. (Dec 12, 2010)

"I was hoping it'd get here before you asked."

"Did you find one?" She sounded happier than I expected.

"Got it on the net. It was used for weighing fire wood. It goes up to 1,500 lbs."

"Well I doubt I'll ever get that big. Could you imagine? Look at me now." Grabbing her belly roll at the sides with both hands she squeezed the creamy blubbery roll inwards causing the middle of it, navel included, to suddenly rise and then she let go, the resulting wave went out and in several times before settling as best a jello belly could.

"Can you picture that twice as big? Holy cow!" she said.

For just an instant I did try and picture Sherri and that wondrous belly twice as big. Sitting naked on a mattress that was on the floor for obvious reasons. Legs that were lost under the spreading layers of belly rolls. Barely showing were lower calves so fat they enveloped each ankle reaching over the tops of her feet. Arms stuck out at nearly right angles, held there by their sheer mass resting against the roll under her arms. Movement looked almost impossible. With pillow sized breasts, there seemed no way she could even reach her own mouth. Her head sat upon rounded shoulders, her neck fat with chin fat kept her from turning her head to either side. Globular, immobile, and the pinnacle of success from endless gluttony.

"That'd be a whole lot of Rosie that's for sure." I finally said.

I started to get up and Sherri reached for my hand.

"Give me a kiss." she asked. I saw love in her eyes and kissed her for almost a minute. It was time for some lovin'. Pleasing her changed as she grew. Penetration from the front couldn't happen. There was simply too much belly. But spreading her legs as far as possible and lifting up her belly roll I was able to give her a lashing that caused her to squirm and tremble long after I was finished. Leaving her exhausted, beads of sweat on her brow and an ear to ear grin on her face I went to make supper.

A couple of hours later supper was ready. I went to tell Sherri and she was still wearing that grin.

"That was awesome, how about you?" she wondered.

"Are you still wearing that ' I just had sex grin.'"

"Oh yeah, can you tell?" she asked beaming.

"Just a bit. Supper's ready kiddo, in here or out there?"

"In here please. I'm so comfy.

I brought in supper. I'd barbequed steak. I gave Sherri a big t-bone with two baked potatoes and corn and a salad. I was eating the same just not as much. Looking over at Sherri as she ate was something I'd never tire from. Loading up her potato with as much sour cream as possible, the pleasure eating gave her undeniable. She ate without reserve or guilt. It seemed as if she could eat for hours and often did. As big as that steak was and those loaded baked potatoes, I knew it wouldn't come close to filling her up. I had something else on the BBQ. I was just waiting for my cue. Hearing Sherri ask for more was something special.

"Mmm, that was fantastic. Could I get just a little more?"

I brought in a platter stacked with baby back ribs and a few garlic jumbo shrimp.

"Oh wow, that looks great. All for me?" She knew it was and tackling this second round would press her threshold turning us both on further.

"Made special, just for you my sweet."

She dug in, munching away, lips smackin' and getting sauce everywhere. Half an hour later she was done... nothing remained but the bones. What a glorious sight. Smeared with sauce, her fingers sticky she'd done it again. I got a hot wash cloth and wiped her fingers and mouth. It was kind of erotic. Sherri just sitting there after a considerable meal and letting me tend to her needs. So fat, so lazy, so full, so sexy.

After cleaning up the dishes, I went back to Sherri.

"How's my babe?"

"Come here." she asked.

I bent over and we kissed, then I whispered.

"Got some room for some banana cream pie?"

"Banana cream pie? You bet I do."

This is one of the things that made Sherri so special to me. She loved to eat and tempting treats were simply too delightful to pass up. As full as she had to be, stuffing in a little more was easy if it was something sweet. I brought out the pie - it was nearly 2" thick. Sherri didn't even move when it came into sight, she just looked at it. After a moment she said,

"Would you mind hun?"

I'd never pass on the chance. I sat beside her and started to spoon the pie into her open mouth. Bite after bite she willingly opened, accepted, chewed, swallowed and waited for more. She was slowing, the look on her face telling the tale. She had surpassed the point of being full long ago and was now allowing herself to be fed even more. She was going to finish the whole thing. Painfully over full she managed to eat the entire pie.

"Oh my God I'm so full. I can't believe I ate so much. Oh my God I"m such a pig. My belly hurts."

"Belly rub?"

"Yes please, but go easy, it's so full."

I massaged her belly until she fell asleep. I looked up at my sleeping beauty. I mentally recalled just how much she had eaten today when it hit me. She hadn't gotten out of bed once today. Had it finally happened? Was she too fat to get out of bed on her own?

Peacefully sleeping, a contented smile on her face. She had become so big. A couple of hours later she woke and called me.

"How you doin' sweetie? Everything okay?" I asked

"I gotta get up and go to the bathroom." she replied

She started to move into a sitting position and I noticed immediately she was struggling and wasn't going to make it on her own. I motioned to her to give me her hands and she did.

"Okay ready and up we go." I said as I pulled her up and she leaned to one side and brought her leg around as best she could. I pulled on her leg and she ended up rotating enough to get both her legs over the edge of the bed. Sliding off the bed, her arms over my shoulders, I get her standing on her own feet. She teeters for a second then regains her balance. I hold her hands and look her right in the eyes.

"You got it there kiddo?" I could tell this was something she had never experienced.

"Wow ya. I think so. It's my legs."

Not only did those legs have to support over 600 lbs. of Sherri, they had to carry her to the bathroom and back. Standing in front of me, her feet almost three feet apart - had to be due to the size of her thighs. I looked down at her feet, the fat of her lower legs rolled onto the tops of her feet swallowing her ankles.

"Here goes." she said and started moving. I followed behind her. Swaying from side to side with each step she took, after six paces she stopped.

"You okay?" I asked. She smiled and nodded then started again. Barely lifting her foot off the floor, with obvious effort she swung her leg forward. She made it to the door way. We both looked at the size of the door opening, perhaps thinking the same thing.

"I sure hope I can still fit through there." her breathing was heavy

I looked at her, then at the width of the doorway and soon discovered that she was bigger than the entrance. Shuffling through the doorway side-ways, her butt pressed against one side of the door jam while her belly sunk into the other. She just made it. Positioned in front of the toilet I pulled up her dress and she fell on to the toilet seat. After she finished I helped her stand back up and tended to her with a soapy cloth. She was too fat too reach herself and I stepped in to help before she had a chance to ask for it. The next day I asked Sherri to marry me.:eat1:


----------



## owengerrard (Dec 13, 2010)

Great story, loved reading it. Shame it has to come to an end. Thamks


----------



## samcaseyx6 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice job keeping it within the realm of possibility  Love the detail


----------



## Sheri (Dec 23, 2010)

This story was unbelievable. That Sheri girl sounds pretty amazing it sounds like you were meant for each other i really hope you finally make a move before its too late. You know she really wants to be with you:kiss2:


----------

